# How would a panda Garra do in a sorority? How effective are they for algae?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Should more than one be stocked for fish"happiness" I am looking at this as alternative if I cannot find a Siamese algae eater.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

*sigh* I love panda garras except there's a few problems with having them. First they do get up to about 4 inches and as all algae eaters they will poop a lot. It's best to have one as they are territorial in nature and may pick on and harass another in the tank. But the biggest issue is what they require as far as environment. As most garra's are made for, they need fast moving currents, lots of rocks and driftwood to cling to to be happy. I had also wanted a garra in my sorority because they were absolutely darling but I find that I'm better off without any real algae eaters. So I don't suggest getting one because the environment requirements are much too different.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I am glad asked then if you read this ebay listing you'd think otherwise:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Panda-Gar...t=Live_Fish&hash=item3cd317ceb8#ht_1310wt_887


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It means that you'll be getting a fish that would be 1-1.4 inch fish and that they do well with other fish. What I was saying is that they fight with their own kind. Otherwise they are okay with other fish but still, the environmental requirements for it to be happy is way off.

I mean, you're more than welcome to get one if you have room, they do grow to 4 inches and they eat most algae's I believe but like all algae eaters they do poop a lot. They're a lot like a BN Pleco  just cuter ^_^


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

No I don't have to have one at all. I wasn't sure the ebay listing would apply my tank. Thus I asked. I am looking for alternatives if I can't find my one Siamese algae eater. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Very welcome! No SAE's on ebay or aquabid?


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

SAE's eat all types of algae - we are holding out to find one local - or order two when a friend does a fish order next week for the two tanks large enough to need one. They are the best option as far as algae goes that we have found but I also think they are cute. We have albino BN plecos because they are cute and that they eat algae is a wonderful addition.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I was able to find a LFS that has the SAE's so I am looking forward to picking one up.


----------

